# Can anyone reccomend a good gate?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm getting tired of sticking a piece of board in front of our deck stairs everytime Winnie's outside. Has anyone purchased a good swing open gate suitable of outdoors, ie metal (not wood)? I see a few options out there but some reviews said "not good for small dogs" as they slid through the sides..

Any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have this one in their room. I removed the regular door and attached the gate. It is plastic and you can swing it open or slide it open. It does attach to a door jamb. I love it. I didn't get it here it was a while ago so I don't rememeber where I got it. http://www.babyage.com/products/41823_safe...curity_gate.htm


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Babies R Us has an excellent selection of gates. That's where I got Henry's and Billy's gate. It's white metal, and the bars are close together.

http://www.toysrus.com/search/index.jsp?f=...+gates&pg=1


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I need one of those! Thanks for posting the links :aktion033:


----------

